# Estação Meteorológica - Alqueva



## Prof BioGeo (16 Jul 2013 às 00:08)

Num passeio de barco, hoje à tarde, pelo Grande Lago de Alqueva, deparei-me com esta plataforma portadora de uma estação meteorológica que, de acordo com pesquisa no site do SNIRH é designada BARBOSA(24M/01H). As coordenadas são (38.229685, -7.454052). Desconhecia tal estação.


----------



## MSantos (17 Jul 2013 às 22:04)

Estação flutuante?


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Jul 2013 às 22:08)

MSantos disse:


> Estação flutuante?



Flutuante mas ancorada ao fundo, ou seja, não anda à deriva!


----------



## MSantos (30 Jul 2013 às 16:34)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Flutuante mas ancorada ao fundo, ou seja, não anda à deriva!



Serão fiáveis os dados da precipitação? Pergunto porque a oscilação da plataforma devido à ondulação poderá causar desvios.


----------

